# Car Chemistry exhaust inserts



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

hey guys. do any of you know anything about these inserts? i am about to have the muffler-ectomy done, but will need it to be quieter than that. i don't want to put aftermarket mufflers on it, as i like the 40lb weight loss i will get. i am wondering if these inserts will quiet the car down enough to make it acceptably quiet. does anyone make any super light small mufflers that will work? thanks. 

www.carchemistry.com


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

I've been thinking about doing the muffler delete thing -- but am concerned about the racket -- particularly at highway speed. This product is very interesting -- as they could be inserted afterward in the event straight pipes are too loud. Very cool concept. First I've heard of it.


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

i agree. i wonder how they are held in place and where is the best place to insert them? i am going to call them monday.


----------



## greaser32002 (Mar 6, 2006)

This seems to be a more advanced version of what people were using in the fifties and before. I've read articles in old rod & custom magazines where "rodders" used to go with the straight pipe on their exhaust but used to roll up and twist mesh screens (perhaps chicken wire) and shove it in the tail pipe to quiet it down a bit. I've never used that method, but since the metal would seem to want to expand to its original shape, it stays in place quite well. From what I've read, the exhaust note is quiet to where it "legally" passes. I suppose that it would do the same as the inserts for a lot less in price. Just my $.02


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

greaser32002 said:


> This seems to be a more advanced version of what people were using in the fifties and before. I've read articles in old rod & custom magazines where "rodders" used to go with the straight pipe on their exhaust but used to roll up and twist mesh screens (perhaps chicken wire) and shove it in the tail pipe to quiet it down a bit. I've never used that method, but since the metal would seem to want to expand to its original shape, it stays in place quite well. From what I've read, the exhaust note is quiet to where it "legally" passes. I suppose that it would do the same as the inserts for a lot less in price. Just my $.02


has anybody seen if they have cut outs for the gto.


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

The CC inserts definitely cost power on a high hp setup, especially forced induction. If your combo is mild it's probably not a big issue. They do noticeably reduce the sound level.

Jody


----------

